# O1V Auto Transmission Fluid Change (allroad)



## VWVIDA (Apr 18, 2009)

Good morning,

My car: 2001 allroad. 80K miles. Appears to have original trans fluid...dirty but no burnt smell. Did have original filter.

The Bentley indicates the typical amount of fluid drain is 6.0-7.0 liters when you drop the pan and replace the filter and gasket. It also indicates total capacity of the 01V is 9.0-9.5 liters. This leaves approximately 3 liters of old fluid in the system (TC and lines), or around 30%.

It seems that many posters are against 'flushing' the system which would account for much closer to 100% fluid change. 

My practice with other vehicles is to first drop the pan and change the filter&gasket and refill. 
I then take the second step of flushing the system. I have never experienced problems with this technique with other vehicle manufacturers.

My question to you guys: Is there a unique issue with flushing the 01V A/T found on the 2001 AUDI allroad?

Thanks very much. This is my first AUDI after several decades of VW's. 
Having spent several days under the hood has given me the same feeling I had as a young man after spending several nights under the covers with a french girlfriend...the better handling comes with far more complexity.

Cheers


----------



## johnleee (Dec 4, 2012)

Every year Fourtitude endeavors to create a perfect gift list for Audi enthusiasts. Items on this list may range from a couple of dollars to several thousand, and easily purchased to more unobtainium. Some may be obvious Audi goods, while others simply follow a similar philosophy like Audi ultra lightweight design or tailored customization similar to Audi Exclusive. Whatever the case, we think most any Audi enthusiast would be happy to have any number of items from this list. We do hope you agree and further would like to wish you a happy holiday season no matter your spiritual engine


----------



## Faith Dixon (Dec 10, 2016)

Thanks for sharing


----------

